# Döbel im Winter



## Karpfenchamp (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute habe ein Problem. Ich will im Winter auf Döbel oberhalb der 40er Marke angeln. Kann aber keine Kunstköder und Köderfische benutzen. Ich habe 2 Gewässer mit Döbelbestand. Eines  ist ein Vereinsteich und das andere ist ein Elbarm. Wie kann ich dort einen Döbel im Winter überlisten(Montagen, Technik und Köder).  Würde mich freuen wenn ich da mal ein paar Tipps bekommen würde.#6  Danke schonmal im Vorraus#h #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Auf Grund stehende Döbel kannst du mit den normalen Ködern, wie Wurm, Maden, Brot versuchen zu angeln, oder auch mit Floß (Pose) oder Wasserkugel.
Ich würde es um diese Jahreszeit mit einer leichten Spinnangel, *kleine* Spinner, Löffel oder Wobbler versuchen. Döbel verfolgen erst eine gewisse Strecke, bevor der Biß kommt.

Also Versuch macht kluch! :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Habe doch schon gesagt das ich dort nicht Spinnfischen darf. Ich bin für jede Antwort äußerst dankbar


----------



## BlueMarlin (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Noch was ganz heißes:   

Fleisch!
Also vor allem Leber, Rinder-  oder Hühnerleber in kleine Stücke schneiden.
Der Köder muss dann aber öfter gewechselt werden, da er Anfangs voll mit Blut ist und sich das Blut dann "verführerisch" auswäscht.
Ansonsten geht auch Steak oder Frühstücksfleisch, aber Leber is echt zu favorisieren! #6 

Muss halt schaun und ein bisschen probieren wie und wo du's anbietest, vll am besten am Schwimmer.

Petri,
    Marlin #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



> Habe doch schon gesagt das ich dort nicht Spinnfischen darf.


 Sorry, habe ich wohl überlesen. Naja die neue Brille bekomme ich erst im Januar.  #t


----------



## DerStipper (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Käse wie auf Barbe an nen kleinen 14er Drilling dann sitzt jeder Fisch sicher.
Achso udn wenn jetzt kommt es sei nicht erlaubt etc. es ist erlaubt hab den Pächter gefragt!!
Zumindestens ist es bei uns erlaubt.


----------



## Veit (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Wichtiger als die Methode ist es die richtige Stelle zu finden. Hatte im Winter immer viele Döbel an einem Schleusengraben gefangen, aber dort ist angeln jetzt leider verboten. Waren schöne Kerle von 40 - 50 cm. Die meisten habe ich auf kleine silberne Spinner in Gr. 2 gefangen, einige auch auf Köderfische an Posenmontagen.
Maden liefen nicht, weil darauf zu viele Brassen und Rotaugen gebissen haben. Womit allerdings noch gute Erfolge hatte war der Tauwurm an einer Posenmontage. Obwohl viele Döbel darauf gebissen haben, hab ich den Köder trotzdem nur ungern genommen, weil auch öfters kleine Döbel und andere Weißfische gebissen hatte (aber auch große). 
Da an der Schleuse jetzt wiegesagt Angelverbot ist, hab ich andere Stellen gesucht und gefunden. Mit Feederrute und kleinem Madenbündel hatte ich letztes Jahr im Januar ein paar große Döbel an der Mündung eines Altarms gefangen. An einem kleinen Bach habe ich in tiefen Gumpen sehr viele Döbel gefangen, aber eben auch viele kleine. Köder: Mais, Wurm, Teig, Brotflocke... War egal, weil sie auf alles gebissen haben. Aber ich angle dort wirklich nur mal für zwei Stunden, wenn es wirklich mal so richtig frostig ist. In dieser Zeit konnte ich dort aber schon bis zu 20 Döbel fangen.


----------



## arno (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Moin!
Ich hab gute Erfahrung mit Tauwurm auf Döbel gemacht!
Vor allem im Winter!
Ich habe einfach eine Aalmontage benutzt!
Die Pallette ging von 25cm bis 55 cm!


----------



## carper_83 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Käse wie auf Barbe an nen kleinen 14er Drilling dann sitzt jeder Fisch sicher.
> Achso udn wenn jetzt kommt es sei nicht erlaubt etc. es ist erlaubt hab den Pächter gefragt!!
> Zumindestens ist es bei uns erlaubt.


Also Käse ist mir erlaubt


Da viele mit Würmern Erffolg hatten werde ich es aber mit Würmern probieren. Danach Leber. In welcher Tiefe soll ich den Köder anbieten wenn ich mit Pose angle?


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Ich persönlich würde dir auch zu Leber und Tauwurm raten, ebenfalls kaum zu schlagen... Rogen, am besten vorher mit Haken einfrieren.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das tierische Köder, im Winter anderen Ködern,
pflanzlichen wie Mais, Teig oder Brot bei weitem überlegen sind.
Und auch das Döbel Vorfachscheu sind, wenn deine Döbel nich extrem riesig sind
reicht n 16er oder 18er Vorfach

barsch_zocker


----------



## anguilla (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

ich habe die besten Erfolge mit Mettwurst erzielt!

An der Pose kurz über Grund an der Strömungskante angeboten.
Versuch es mal!


----------



## **bass** (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

im winter wollen sie fleisch! die besten erfolge habe ich mit miniköfis(bzw.fetzen),würmer,und so etwa 1cm stücke leber und das ganze 10-20cm über grund anbieten.


----------



## torino (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Kann man im Winter auf Döbel auch Rosienen und andere getrocknete Früchte verwenden ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Ausprobieren.

Ich selbst habe noch nicht mit Rosinen geangelt weil mir die Dinger zu klein sind.

Auf Döbel bevorzuge ich Köder von mindestens 10 mm Durchmesser oder Kantenlänge, meist eher grösser.

Da die Teile ziemlich zäh sind lass die Hakenspitze frei oder fädel mehrere auf ein kurzes Haar.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## torino (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Und was macht ihr mit den gefangenen Döbel ? Wie verarbeitet ihr die ?


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

99% aller Döbel verarbeite ich zu Besatzfisch für das betreffende Gewässer. Den Gewässern ist das sehr bekömmlich!


----------



## jungangler 93 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

motage und köder sind einfach.
käse&blei=döbel
der käse sollte mindestens eine kantelänge von 1,5 bis 2,5 cm haben der haken geht von 1-6. wichtiger ist die stelle und sich leise wie möglisch zu verhalten. im weiher würde ich es mit schwimmbrot ( ein bisschen anfüttern) probieren. allerdings nur bei positiven temperaturen. oder mit nem stück brot in ahornsirup. petri heil

da haste noch ein paar zur anregung(das neueste folgt später)
der wobber drittes bild hat 10 cm als größenvergleich:q


----------

